
Google patents device that you inject into your eyeball - congchen5
http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/google-patents-device-that-you-inject-into-your-eyeball/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0a
======
mikestew
How hard will it be to remove when they quit supporting it?

------
justinlardinois
> and will apparently be powered wirelessly from an energy harvesting antenna

I assume it would use the natural heat of your eyes, but "harvesting" makes it
sound like it's digesting your biomatter to power itself.

